# Empire Titles in BL books (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I just got through with reading _Warrior Priest_ and I was wondering about the titles of several individuals in the books and whether anyone can shed any further light on them. I'm fairly sure they are titles given to generals I think but I ain't sure. 

The main one I was wondering about is Obermarshall. The second and less important is Kreigsmarshall. The main reason I'd like to know about them is that I like to name my characters in my Empire army and was wondering whether these are common titles.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

How good is Warrior Priest? I haven't read any fantasy novels, but i do have quite a liking for Warrior Priests


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well the Empire is based off the ancient Germanic culture so those words probably have some meaning in that language, though im not sure which.

Though Obermarshall sounds close to Obersturmführer, the old German rank for a Company Commander so it may be close to that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Angel of Blood said:


> How good is Warrior Priest? I haven't read any fantasy novels, but i do have quite a liking for Warrior Priests


It's ok, the flow of the book is to eradicate for my liking, not as detailed as books like _Sword of Justice_ which is my current favourite book. My favourite book from this collection so far is _Reiksguard_, I've read both _Call to Arms_ and as I said _Warrior Priest_ both are ok but they don't blow my mind. I'd recommend _Sword of Justice_ though, there's a sequel to it coming soon as well.



Lord of the Night said:


> Well the Empire is based off the ancient Germanic culture so those words probably have some meaning in that language, though im not sure which.
> 
> Though Obermarshall sounds close to Obersturmführer, the old German rank for a Company Commander so it may be close to that.


Cool, so if it is a reference to that I suppose the title would be pretty common and not ceremonial.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to try and get the Empire Army novels sometime around christmas, so yeah, they sound great. I particulary think that _Warrior Priest_, as you mentioned will be a good read.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I've read all of the other ones except for Warrior Priest and they were all rather enjoyable.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Cool, so if it is a reference to that I suppose the title would be pretty common and not ceremonial.


Ranks like that are never ceremonial. Titles like The Exalted or The Doomflayer are ceremonial because they are customised for the one who bears them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think Obermarshall Urius Hertzof is a fitting name for an Averland General?


----------



## goddambigcar (Jan 11, 2011)

If it's anything like real life, then Marshal is the highest rank in the army, higher even than general. In the United States there are no Marshals, but a 5-star general is roughly equivalent in rank to a British Field Marshal.

"Ober" marshal would most likely be some form of "Uber", so translate it as "Overmarshal" or "High Marshal", something like that.

"Kriegs" marshal would be War Marshal, just as "blitzkrieg" means "Lightning War" and "Weltkrieg" means "World War".

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Totally, but while ober is connected to uber, it's a word in itself with a slightly tricky definition that basically means above. There's exisiting military ranks that use it: Oberleutnant basically means 1st (or senior) Lieutenant and the aforementioned obsolete Obersturmfuhrer meant basically the same thing.

The Germans had marshals as well; Generalfeldmarschall = Field Marshal.

So using forms of German ranks in Empire armies seems like the thing to do.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

goddambigcar has it.

The only thing I can add is an answer to your other question.

Are said titles common? I'd say no, given that the number of marshals even in large empires tends to be small.

Obermarshall sounds like a conventional rank, albeit a very high one. As in, senior marshal. Kriegsmarshall, on the other hand, sounds like a unique title. I've never read Warhammer novels, but I would hazard a guess that the guy who wears that hat is tops.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Krieg_ means "war" and _ober_ means "over/above". I know "Oberst" is the German equivalent of a colonel.


----------

